# Office Clothes for Women



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi guys, I wonder if anyone can help... I'm trying to figure out how to dress for a formal office environment, and I'm a programmer and going to work on a client's office. Currently I only have one suit (with pants) and a traditional white shirt, another pants and a long sleeve blouse. Since it's still cold weather, I'm currently focusing on getting adequate clothes that are warm.

Anyone can help me figure this?? I know what is to be avoided, but I need ideas of what to wear.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

AriesLilith said:


> Hi guys, I wonder if anyone can help... I'm trying to figure out how to dress for a formal office environment, and I'm a programmer and going to work on a client's office. Currently I only have one suit (with pants) and a traditional white shirt, another pants and a long sleeve blouse. Since it's still cold weather, I'm currently focusing on getting adequate clothes that are warm.
> 
> Anyone can help me figure this?? I know what is to be avoided, but I need ideas of what to wear.


I'm not much of a fashionista (word?) but I can give you some basic advice. 

Get yourself some comfortable dress pants in neutral colours, a blazer, maybe a couple blouses, a couple tank tops, one or to v-neck long or three quarter sleeved sweaters and some flats. Heels, if you want them. 

Those are my personal wardrobe staples. They are all acceptable for the office in almost any combination and they're all comfortable and easy to assemble/match. Keep the clothes fairly simple and wear heels/jewlery if you want to fancy it up. I personally like to work with neutrals (black, white, grey, chocolate brown) but if you want some colour use your shoes or blouses. If you don't know what the client is going to be like err on the side of caution and go conservative. 

Above all else, make are you are comfortable!!! Yes, looking professional is important but at the end of the day, you're there to do a job. If you can't comfortable sit in a chair for hours on end in those pants or if that sweater is itchy and makes you sweat it isn't going to work. You will eventually have a meltdown on the train home after working overtime and wind up abandoning the giant heels somebody talked you into buying in a fit of rage and rebellion (true story). 

Oh, another good staple - cardigans. You can wear them over a blouse but you aren't stuck with it if the office heater is overactive or the sun comes out. Short sleeve blouses also rock. Comfortable but flattering. 

Hope that helped!


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

AriesLilith said:


> Hi guys, I wonder if anyone can help... I'm trying to figure out how to dress for a formal office environment, and I'm a programmer and going to work on a client's office. Currently I only have one suit (with pants) and a traditional white shirt, another pants and a long sleeve blouse. Since it's still cold weather, I'm currently focusing on getting adequate clothes that are warm.
> 
> Anyone can help me figure this?? I know what is to be avoided, but I need ideas of what to wear.


Play it safe the first week or so and then pay attention to how the others are dressed. That could give you a good idea of what the clothing culture is like. When in doubt, always go for the more formal option. It's easier to roll up sleeves, take off a jacket than it is to make an informal outfit look more formal. 

Neutral suits are great to work with and easy to adapt with colourful blouses, tops and accessories.


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

Maybe like, dark red dress pants, or just dress pants and a cute cardigan with a button up shirt under? or in the summer just a simple black shirt, with a t shirt but paired with a blazer is pretty cute.


----------



## anarchitektur (Feb 11, 2011)

AriesLilith said:


> Hi guys, I wonder if anyone can help... I'm trying to figure out how to dress for a formal office environment, and I'm a programmer and going to work on a client's office. Currently I only have one suit (with pants) and a traditional white shirt, another pants and a long sleeve blouse. Since it's still cold weather, I'm currently focusing on getting adequate clothes that are warm.
> 
> Anyone can help me figure this?? I know what is to be avoided, but I need ideas of what to wear.


I'm not female, but this is just general advice that holds true for anyone.

For whatever reason, the expectations for programmer attire are set pretty low in comparison to others. For instance, while while everyone else is wearing a suit, someone in IT might only wear slacks and a button-down shirt (or a blouse, in your case).

That being said, when in doubt, it's better to over-dress and adjust "downward" than to start off woefully under-dressed and be unable to do anything about it. To that end, the advice of both @BlackDog and @Zoof is very sound.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

anarchitektur said:


> I'm not female, but this is just general advice that holds true for anyone.
> 
> For whatever reason, the expectations for programmer attire are set pretty low in comparison to others. For instance, while while everyone else is wearing a suit, someone in IT might only wear slacks and a button-down shirt (or a blouse, in your case).
> 
> That being said, when in doubt, it's better to over-dress and adjust "downward" than to start off woefully under-dressed and be unable to do anything about it. To that end, the advice of both @_BlackDog_ and @_Zoof_ is very sound.


Thanks for the advice.  As lower expectations for programmers, what I've noticed is that it depends on the work environment. I've worked at 2 Telco clients where I've dressed normal t-shirts, jeans and converse shoes, worked at the office of my own company in the past that expected an average formal code (guys wearing slacks and button up shirts and women wearing semi formal pants and tops) with casual friday code, and clients where suits were expected specially from guys.

Now that I'm going to work with a client that is potentially formal one, I've been preparing my wardrobe with formal stuffs, with 2 suits (black and medium light grey). Got blouses, shirts and tops of color white, pink, light skin color brown and black. Stuffs that are similar to the following examples:

(black/dark suit with white shirt button up)








(blouses that are a bit large and tucked in the pants)









(suits and shirts)


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

H&M blazers.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Fern said:


> H&M blazers.


One of my suits are from H&M. XD The other is from Pimkie (but it looks perfect for formal wear). I also got some blouses from H&M as they were cheaper yet adequate and nice.


----------

